# Dead leaf eye spot



## Joe (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey all,

It's been quite a while since i've been on this mantid forum. Anyways, when i first bought my female dead leaf mantis from orin, she was L3 and had this white spot on its right eye, and ever since, it has always had the same white spot on its right eye. Its subadult now and the spot is a little smaller but i just dont ahve any idea on how it got there. Can u guys give me any info on how this occurs? Other than the white spot, ahe's perfect with no other problems. My Sub-adult male is doing fine and is in perfect shape with no problems.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2005)

The eye spot has been discussed many times and nobody really knows what causes it. Usually they get black eye spots.


----------



## Adamski (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello.

My mantid has a white spot on one eye and a black spot on the other. I have been told that this is caused by the eyes touching the flooring in the tank while the mantid is molting. Because it hangs from its old skin after a molt it can hang too low and touch the bottom of the tank with it face.

I was hoping these would go away but if you hae had it this long then i will have to live with it.


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2005)

Well I have personally seen mantids that just slowly starting forming a black eye spot as an adult. In fact I almost always see this problem on adults.


----------

